# Buspar + Ativan



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

Yesterday was my first doctors appointment to address my anxiety and panic attack issues. Unfortunately, 3 hours before my appointment my purse was stolen and I had a major panic attack right in the doctors office.

*The doctor prescribed me:
Buspirone 10mg twice a day
Ativan .5mg 1 every 12 hours or as needed.*

I have never been on these medications and today is my first day on them. I do feel slightly different but I think that is the Ativan.

I am going to write back into this thread as I feel the differences or non-differences.

I have suffered from bad anxiety for a very long time. The two massive hurricanes that his Delaware in the last two years practically shaved years off of my life. I freaked the hell out. I am also very awkward around non-family member people. It has been hard for me to make friends because I am so turned off by the idea of going out and socializing.

I don't know if this is true for all woman, but I find that especially around my period, my anxiety goes really crazy. I even become irritable and hyper. Sometimes I will shake so much that my back will hurt 

Anyways, anyone else who is on this medicine combo, or knows a lot about it... please comment your experience! I am new to this site and new to treatment.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've tried Buspar and although it worked pretty well on the tiniest dose possible, to increase really did not work for my body (I was so dizzy I needed to lie down for an afternoon). I'm interested to read about your experiences with it as time goes by. I have a prescription for Ativan but have not tried it yet. I've been on Clonazepam for years so I've been very reluctant to add another benzo. I hope this works for you!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was on buspar it didn't do anything. However i'm sure the Ativan will do well for you. You could save some money by removing the buspar as it's unfortunately considered one of the most useless meds.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I was on buspar it didn't do anything. However i'm sure the Ativan will do well for you. You could save some money by removing the buspar as it's unfortunately considered one of the most useless meds.


Interesting. How is it a useless med? Should I ask my doctor to switch me to another one?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

kaori said:


> Interesting. How is it a useless med? Should I ask my doctor to switch me to another one?


The majority of people report that it does nothing. Now it could be that you are different so you never know but I mean it's a hit or miss type of drug. Give it a try and if within 3-4 weeks you feel nothing don't waste your time with it.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

My doctor told me that too. But it did have an effect on me so give it a shot. You never know.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

As others have said, go ahead and stay on Buspar for a month. But the most it can do (if it does anything at all) is reduce your general anxiety a tiny bit. It will not help prevent panic attacks or do anything to help that problem.

The dose of Ativan he gave you is incredibly low. The best strategy is to save your ativan and only use it as needed when you are experiencing extreme anxiety or panic attacks. That way if you are having a very bad panic attack, you can take 2 mg which may be of some help.

Your doctor really under-prescribed medications for you. The most you can do is try it and tell your doctor that it is completely ineffective and hope he will better prescribe for you.

Best of luck.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

istayhome said:


> As others have said, go ahead and stay on Buspar for a month. But the most it can do (if it does anything at all) is reduce your general anxiety a tiny bit. It will not help prevent panic attacks or do anything to help that problem.
> 
> The dose of Ativan he gave you is incredibly low. The best strategy is to save your ativan and only use it as needed when you are experiencing extreme anxiety or panic attacks. That way if you are having a very bad panic attack, you can take 2 mg which may be of some help.
> 
> ...


I didn't want the Ativan because I was afraid it would make me too tired and I am in college so I can't really be not functioning. But yea, this is a mega low dose, I've already taken two this morning. I'm going to have him probably give me something stronger. He told me he had no problem increasing the mg but wanted to see how I would do. I am not really sure what the Buspar is suppose to really do? Is it an SSRI? I know it's for anxiety. It also helps mentally retarded people from what I read. Hahaha I couldn't help but laugh thinking I am on mental retard medicine.... Everyone was right about me all along!!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kaori said:


> I didn't want the Ativan because I was afraid it would make me too tired and I am in college so I can't really be not functioning. But yea, this is a mega low dose, I've already taken two this morning. I'm going to have him probably give me something stronger. He told me he had no problem increasing the mg but wanted to see how I would do. I am not really sure what the Buspar is suppose to really do? Is it an SSRI? I know it's for anxiety. It also helps mentally retarded people from what I read. Hahaha I couldn't help but laugh thinking I am on mental retard medicine.... Everyone was right about me all along!!


Buspar is supposed to reduce mild anxiety, it's not an ssri. It's claim to fame is that it is side effect free and non-addictive.

In my experience, Ativan is one of the more sedating benzos, being in college you might want to see how some of the other benzos effect you and decide which is most useful and with the fewest side effects.
That being said, I actually took Ativan for anxiety and panic while in college and as long as I didn't take it right before my calculus finals, I was fine. But I think valium and xanax are less sedating. Just my experience.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Buspar is supposed to reduce mild anxiety, it's not an ssri. It's claim to fame is that it is side effect free and non-addictive.
> 
> In my experience, Ativan is one of the more sedating benzos, being in college you might want to see how some of the other benzos effect you and decide which is most useful and with the fewest side effects.
> That being said, I actually took Ativan for anxiety and panic while in college and as long as I didn't take it right before my calculus finals, I was fine. But I think valium and xanax are less sedating. Just my experience.


Well I took the Buspar this morning and it made me very tingly and dizzy for an hour and then I was fine. I took it on an empty stomach though. I thought it was ok since yesterday I took it on an empty stomach and nothing happened.

The reason the doctor gave me ativan was because I needed something to take sort of whenever I needed it. I wasn't trying to be on something all day every day. I am positive he was not just going to give me xanax right away haha seeing as how it was my first time seeing him.

are the other medicines able to take whenever you need them? Without a major addiction issue?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

kaori said:


> are the other medicines able to take whenever you need them? Without a major addiction issue?


Beta blockers can be effective for this, as well as Vistaril, with the former probably being more effective than the latter.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Buspar holds the title of being the most useless drug in the world of psych meds. My GP described it as "a sugar pill for 98% of patients." My former pdoc viewed Buspar as useless on its own, though having potential in augmenting other drugs like SSRIs.

My brother, who's been taking Buspar for years, says "it may be marginally effective." So it might work, though not enough to say with certitude and if it does work the effect is real small. Translation: it's effectively free under his drug coverage & produces zero side effects so he'll keep taking it.

My own experience with Buspar was it's a sugar pill. Back when it was under patent the whole marketing campaign focused on one thing: it's the "non-addictive alternative to benzos." That part is 100% accurate, though it's also frequently the non-effective alternative as well.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Buspar holds the title of being the most useless drug in the world of psych meds. My GP described it as "a sugar pill for 98% of patients." My former pdoc viewed Buspar as useless on its own, though having potential in augmenting other drugs like SSRIs.
> 
> My brother, who's been taking Buspar for years, says "it may be marginally effective." So it might work, though not enough to say with certitude and if it does work the effect is real small. Translation: it's effectively free under his drug coverage & produces zero side effects so he'll keep taking it.
> 
> My own experience with Buspar was it's a sugar pill. Back when it was under patent the whole marketing campaign focused on one thing: it's the "non-addictive alternative to benzos." That part is 100% accurate, though it's also frequently the non-effective alternative as well.


I wonder what else I could take if this one proves to not do a whole lot for my daily anxieties.

Thank you for the insight. Apparently, it is a popular opinion on this forum.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

Ativan and weed... That needs to be a whole other thread. Because.. Damn!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

kaori said:


> Ativan and weed... That needs to be a whole other thread. Because.. Damn!


Weed just made my anxiety worse over a long period of usage. It seems to do that to a lot of people in the long run. Granted I did it multiple times a day.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

I like thinking about the crazy wild things I think about when I am stoned. I always think about outer space. I agree though, it does make ya a little paranoid and nervous


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You should watch event horizon while on it


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

It is 2:00am and I am awake because of a scary storm... I took an Ativan and I am hoping it will kick in soon because I am feeling very anxious and scared. I don't know if Buspar is supposed to help with that Symptom.... I have anxiety all the time about everything, not just social encounters. Hmm.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> You should watch event horizon while on it


Okay, I will see if I have that.


----------

